# Friday with Tuff Dog



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nothing better than taking a ride on a relaxing afternoon with your best bud, Dad.

You're looking GREAT as always Mr. Tuff and so handsome.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like Mr. Tuff has his dad all wrapped around his paw. 

(And you could never mess up, Al.  )


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

So cute!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

tobysmommy said:


> Sounds like Mr. Tuff has his dad all wrapped around his paw.
> 
> (And you could never mess up, Al.  )


Thank you V. 

ps....Owls are great


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Tuff looks great Alan...kinda of nice to be shuttled around the grounds.

Pete


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Tuff looks great Alan...kinda of nice to be shuttled around the grounds.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete.
I enjoy every day I can with my friend Tuff.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What a life!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen & Brew said:


> So cute!!!!


Thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

No doubt that Tuff has it made.......


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Tuff looks quite happy sitting in the truck. He's a handsome lad.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Love that dignified look on his face. You guys should win Academy awards..."Driving Mr Tuff"!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Alan

You know I LOVE TUFF!!
Was he feeling alright? How is his arthritis?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww I love you Mr Tuff!! OF COURSE you get your way..you're a male and you're handsome!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Alan, that handsome Tuff should always get his way


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

How cute, I'd want to drive him around all day! Would you mind re-sharing Tuff's story for those of us that don't know it? He seems like such a special guy, what is his history?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He looks so regal laying there surveying his world - give him a big hug from me


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

sameli102 said:


> How cute, I'd want to drive him around all day! Would you mind re-sharing Tuff's story for those of us that don't know it? He seems like such a special guy, what is his history?


Thanks, Tuff is special as are all of our K-9 friends

This is his story.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

He looks like he's overseeing his land.  He's beautiful!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Thanks, Tuff is special as are all of our K-9 friends
> 
> This is his story.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/40299-tuff-dogs-story.html


That's a great story, sounds like a match made in heaven! So glad you found each other and that the amputation is from a birth trauma and not an illness, he's a beautiful boy. Thanks for sharing that.


----------

